# Back To Basics - Tassotti



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone

Having had surgery on my shoulder in the last few months, I have lost pretty much all of my strength.

I will be following a program that I cannot divulge the source yet in order to get my strength back and beyond.

I will be starting using the bar only for 2 weeks, then increasing as per the plan

I will also be using a targeted carbs approach for diet.

All sets/reps 5x5 (except deadlift)

*Workout A*

Overhead Press

Bench Press

Dips

*Workout B*

Squat

Chin-Ups/Beginner Pullups

Deadlift 1x3

*Workout C*

Power Cleans

Front Squat

Power Shrugs

*Starting Stats*

Height 5' 9"

Weight 18stone 9lbs

Chest 49"

Waist 47.5"

Biceps L 16" R16.5"

Quad L 26" R 26.5"

Calf L 17.5" R17"

Bodyfat Off The Chart


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 29 October 2012*

Warmup

6 min stationary bike

Dynamic Stretching

Loads of Shoulder/rotator cuff exercises

Workout A - 5x5

Overhead Press - 20Kg

Bench Press - 20Kg

Dips - Bodyweight


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

nice simple routine to get you back into it mate. subbed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best matey :thumbup1:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yay Tass! Good luck


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

subbed!!!!

hope all is well bud.

looks a decent workout fella, all the best and good luck buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Subbed. Good luck!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 30 October 2012*

Cardio

Bike - About an hour at the local BMX track - Make cardio Fun !

Walk - 46 minute Power Walk


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the look of the programme mate, looking forward to seeing those numbers fly up :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck mate!! #teamtass SUBBED


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Get strong soon brother :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Tass. Big effort now:thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

good luck Tass! :thumbup1:

look forward to the vids!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoot whoot Tassi! In, in in... :bounce: great vid, I liked that. Take care mister...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you back mate, hope your shoulder heals up quickly.

You going to keep using your treadmill or just focus on the weights ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck with it all mucka. subbed


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good to see you back mate, hope your shoulder heals up quickly.
> 
> You going to keep using your treadmill or just focus on the weights ?


Cardio will be a mixture of treadmill interval training, treadmill distance running, power walking, squash, swimming, bedroom athletics and bmx racing


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Cardio will be a mixture of treadmill interval training, treadmill distance running, power walking and bmx racing


Nice little mix there mate!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Get some body stats up m8.

Height & Weight & Measurements etc will be able to keep eye on your progress and what not then? Just a thought?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave said:


> Get some body stats up.
> 
> Height & Weight & Measurements etc


Triple XXXL


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Triple XXXL


You and me both m8 haha


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dave said:


> Get some body stats up m8.
> 
> Height & Weight & Measurements etc


Turn on's, ideal first date, etc etc :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

paul81 said:


> Turn on's, ideal first date, etc etc :lol:


This aswell! You dirty minx :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

OP updated with sexy stats


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good to have you back. subbed


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

good luck mate! keep the videos going please! I enjoyed them... for whatever strange reason you may think of!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Subbed. Been quiet for a while but will watch with interest. You've had a few annoying niggles along the way but looking forward to what you can and will achieve with a clean run......just don't fcuk the other shoulder up!!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great to see you getting back to it Tass, Will take you a while but respect for you doing it mate!

You've certainly got the stats for it. Big frame etc.

Good Luck man!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morniing Tassi...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Starting Stats*
> 
> Height 5' 9"
> 
> ...


some one give the skinny bugger a sandwich will ya?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 31 October 2012*

Warmup

6 min stationary bike

Dynamic Stretching

Loads of Shoulder/rotator cuff exercises

*Workout B*

*Squats*

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

Work Sets

5x5 20Kg

*Beginners Pullup*

Warmup Sets

Facepulls 2x10 10Kg

Lat Pulldowns 2x10 20Kg

Work Sets

5x5 Bodyweight (only managed 3 sets)

*Deadlift*

Warmup Sets

1x10 20Kg

1x5 20Kg

1x3 20Kg,

Work Sets

1x3 20Kg

*Cardio* - 43min power walk


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I bet it feels good to be training again. well done mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Tassi, I hope you don't mind me asking but why did you do your face pulls sitting down please? I do mine standing up with my knees a bit bent but keep everything still and only move my arms. Is there an advantage to doing them sitting?

also...when I try to bring the oly bar up quickly when I do the bar only deads I whack my knees on the way up, do you? kinda halts the explosive pull when your' kneecaps have nearly been dislocated...lol...

Nice session Tassi...nosey parkering for tips natch!...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck Tass. I'm certain you'll get strong in no time!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

http://scoobysworkshop.com/pullups-for-total-beginners/

Found this really helpful for pull ups. 12 months ago I couldn't do one and this helped me loads.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah Tass good to see you back in the frame as it were ... I was worried that cage and bar of yours was getting more cobwebbed than Miss Haversham's wedding cake. And a vid too! back to old times eh ...

Good luck matey ... subbed ! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Hey Tassi, I hope you don't mind me asking but why did you do your face pulls sitting down please? I do mine standing up with my knees a bit bent but keep everything still and only move my arms. Is there an advantage to doing them sitting?
> 
> also...when I try to bring the oly bar up quickly when I do the bar only deads I whack my knees on the way up, do you? kinda halts the explosive pull when your' kneecaps have nearly been dislocated...lol...
> 
> Nice session Tassi...nosey parkering for tips natch!...


The only reason I do the face pulls sitting down is due to my cables. If I do them standing the cable rubs on the metal and spilts my sheath (never want a split sheath)

Explosive deads- well, I dont know really - prob had the bar a bit too far out in front of me (so I didn't whack my knees). Not good practise to do that though, but doesn't really matter with no weight on the bar.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you back at it mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 1 November 2012*

Cardio - Treadmill Interval Training -20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (10mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 9.5 kph

Stretches, pink dumbbell stuff for shoulder rehab. Foam Roller.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

you journal whore !

Looks like a good solid routine, You will be strong again soon !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 2 November 2012*

*Warmup*

6 min stationary bike

Dynamic Stretching

Loads of Shoulder/rotator cuff exercises/Face Pulls

*Workout C*

*Power Cleans*

Warmup Sets

1x10 20Kg

1x5 20Kg

1x3 20Kg

Work Sets

5x5 20Kg

*Front Squats*

Warmup Sets

2x10 Bodyweight

Work Sets

5x5 Bodyweight (only managed 3 sets)

*Power Shrugs*

Warmup Sets

1x10 20Kg

1x5 20Kg

1x3 20Kg

Work Sets

5x5 40Kg

*Cardio* - 51 min power walk


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck tassotti dude, your doing good mate, keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Hows the shoulder holding out pal? Feeling any better?

Keep it all up m8, going well so far!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave said:


> Hows the shoulder holding out pal? Feeling any better?
> 
> Keep it all up m8, going well so far!


Shoulder is fcuked. I reckon they bodged the operation. Should be getting better, but its getting worse ! Gonna have to book appointment with surgeon see what the cnut has to say for himself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Shoulder is fcuked. I reckon they bodged the operation. Should be getting better, but its getting worse ! Gonna have to book appointment with surgeon see what the cnut has to say for himself.


Your joking? No good pal go play havoc and see whats what.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh Tassi, sorry to hear bout the shoulder...again...sigh......hate to say this now but just in to wish you a happy weekend....you prolly don't feel too happy at the mo but I hope you're ok.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

It never rains......


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

What was it this op actually had done sweetie?

Not good that its getting worse....hope there is something can be done


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ser said:


> What was it this op actually had done sweetie?
> 
> Not good that its getting worse....hope there is something can be done


Arthroscopic subacromial decompression

Keyhole surgery to shave down the bone so that the tendon can move freely.

I had the op in June, so about five months ago. They did say it can be between 3 months and a year recovery.

Think I'm just pi55ed off with it and want to be pain-free.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

ahh, this was my worry, i know a fair few folk who have had that done...and they ALWAYS have problems afterwards, my own ex training partner gave up training all together cause it was so bad post op, they re-did op...and still was a complete nightmare, she doesn't train at all anymore

I really hope you get this sorted, must be very frustrating as well as painful:angry:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ser said:


> ahh, this was my worry, i know a fair few folk who have had that done...and they ALWAYS have problems afterwards, my own ex training partner gave up training all together cause it was so bad post op, they re-did op...and still was a complete nightmare, she doesn't train at all anymore
> 
> I really hope you get this sorted, must be very frustrating as well as painful:angry:


Don't know why I liked that post. I don't like the sound of that !

The last time I complained to the doc (well, it was one of his minions) he said "Well, it's not how God intended it to be"

I just got up, said "Well, maybe you can pray for me" and left !


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

AARRGG!!! I think i would have lost my cool tbh....well done on your reaction!

I was thinking bout it, and i know 1 out of around a dozen or so who had no issues at all, the rest (apart from my ex training partner) still struggle on with training but are still in pain and struggle to keep their strength on the operated side.

Fingers crossed....

Ps, 'god' didn't intend alot of things, but that doesn't mean they don't happen...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's some worrying statistics. Looks like a lifetime of peptides for me then


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

If i were you i would be using everything i could that is known to 'help' this type of situ...can't make it any worse

Those are only the people i actually know, am sure there are many its successful for, just not sure if the added strain of heavy training will have made a difference to their results?

How is the pain now? Do you feel like your shoulder is 'floating' in the socket at all? Stability issues? (that seems to be the way they described the main issue post op)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good luck you handsome devil! :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ser said:


> If i were you i would be using everything i could that is known to 'help' this type of situ...can't make it any worse
> 
> Those are only the people i actually know, am sure there are many its successful for, just not sure if the added strain of heavy training will have made a difference to their results?
> 
> How is the pain now? Do you feel like your shoulder is 'floating' in the socket at all? Stability issues? (that seems to be the way they described the main issue post op)


It's only painful after I train. I'm having to ice it all the time. I haven't really got the floating thing. Just sharp pain where they drilled in.

I'm more used to giving pain while I am drilling.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Big unit! Strong again in no time fella!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> It's only painful after I train. I'm having to ice it all the time. I haven't really got the floating thing. Just sharp pain where they drilled in.
> 
> I'm more used to giving pain while I am drilling.


THAT is a good sign, as i said, all of those who deem their op as a fail had floating shoulder and stability issues as i described!!!!! All the reason in the world to have hope sweetie!

:lol: you can take it and give it....just depends on the 'type' of drilling involved:wink:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Good luck you handsome devil! :thumb:


cheers sexy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ser said:


> THAT is a good sign, as i said, all of those who deem their op as a fail had floating shoulder and stability issues as i described!!!!! All the reason in the world to have hope sweetie!
> 
> :lol: you can take it and give it....just depends on the 'type' of drilling involved:wink:


Thinking about it, I think I know why

See this pic



It says here that the ligament is cut. That ligament holds the whole of the shoulder together. If this is cut, there would be major instability issues.

I asked the surgeon about this and he said they don't cut that ligament any more. Mine wasn't cut

Might explain it.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

thats def a good sign!! With my training partner, they done keyhole, then done a proper cut it open job, then said there was nothing else they could do....but between both op's the surgeon (apparently) said to her that he 'might' have cut the wrong bit as its hard with keyhole!!! i was like WTF! You should have gotten him to admit that and recorded it on ya phone! She had it done last year so not sure if the procedure has changed since then....or just that her surgeon MAY have took that route, accidently or on purpose.

Maybe the pain will lessen with time? Have you seen someone like a chiro? My chiro changed my life after lower back problems....just a thought, the nhs were [email protected], didn't help me at all...but then i was advised to go to Horace by a fellow gym member and now the poor soul can't get rid of me:laugh: I must pay his morgage and childrens private schooling( :lol: )...all money well spent imo cause i am back DLing and squatting, sh!t, am back being able to walk, couldn't do that when i relied on the doc's!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

UNBELIEVEABLE !!!

You can maybe forgive a hairdresser for giving a bad haircut, but a shaky surgeon is unforgiveable !

I think maybe it will just take time. I'm not the most patient of patients.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, am still in disbelief...but i wasn't there to hear this actual admission, although i have no reason to doubt her....surely he knows that such an admittance would possibly the the end of his career?

Like i said, that is out of a dozen cases i know personally, and your situ/issues don't match!! that can only be a good thing surely! :bounce:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Would u say the pain is getting less and it's still healing ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good grief Tassi...that bloke needs his head bashing!! tsk...grrrrrr...and double tsk....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, hope your week is good.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Missed this..- Subbed!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hope you had a great weekend! hows the shoulder?


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Subbed! Good luck Tass you deserve a bit luck this time round!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Luck !! - Haha

Not for me

Check it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 5 November 2012*

18st 6.5lbs

*Warmup*

6 min stationary bike

Dynamic Stretching

Loads of Shoulder/rotator cuff exercises/Face Pulls

*Workout A - 5x5*

No weight added yet

Push Press - 20Kg

Bench Press - 20Kg

Dips- Bodyweight

*Cardio* - BMXing over jumps on heath


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dislocated Finger, Fractured knuckle, Broken Toe, Head Gash


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hows your diet been today mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Hows your diet been today mate?


haha

trained fasted, cardio fasted, crashed fasted, hospital fasted, 60g oats


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> haha
> 
> trained fasted, cardio fasted, crashed fasted, hospital fasted, 60g oats


Lmao. You must be full then!

Love the bmx videos!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mg:

you ok?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

BMX bandit !!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Dislocated Finger, Fractured knuckle, Broken Toe, Head Gash


hope your pulling our leg mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm fine.

Luckily, nothing happened to my shoulder. I landed on my head !. Not sure how I broke a finger and toe !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Pop that fcuker back in please


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 99927
> 
> 
> View attachment 99928
> ...


Wtf did you do?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Wtf did you do?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Shame the camera went off as I hit the deck - would have been cool to see the whole thing


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good grief ... you were lucky!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Dislocated Finger, Fractured knuckle, Broken Toe, Head Gash


Tassi...I'm not one for swearing but FFS!!!!!! oooh god that's better!!! what on earth is going on with you? hell bent on killing yourself?

gosh, I really don't know what to say to you....siggghhh...I hop you are okay, those injuries sound just awful, my stomach is turning just reading the words...bleeeeurrrrrrrgh...and the picture of your finger...EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!! and your lovely mug all battered...goodness me you numptyhead.....

broken toe? oh lawwwd..poor Tassi, you are in the wars...sigh...I do hope you will be okay.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dave said:


> Ouch!


Dam! I was gonna say that. :blink:


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


>


is that dartfrod heath mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

constantbulk said:


> is that dartfrod heath mate?


Yes mate. Your local dogging spot ?


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

How's the bike ????


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> How's the bike ????


LOL - Bike's fine - built to take a lot of abuse.

Camera is still fine as well which is surprising

Just me thats a bit battered


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

prides hurt more than anything i reckon .

our lass liked the video lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just spotted this Tass (better late than never!)

How the fck have you managed to injure yourself again :lol: though my mate used to race bmx and now does off road bmx and he gets hurt a lot...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Just spotted this Tass (better late than never!)
> 
> How the fck have you managed to injure yourself again :lol: though my mate used to race bmx and now does off road bmx and he gets hurt a lot...


dude ill try send you the video


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> dude ill try send you the video


its on last page


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> its on last page


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> View attachment 99927
> 
> 
> View attachment 99928
> ...


Crash the bike, plainly buggered ya finger, so what would any sane, rational human being do :confused1:

go to A&E :confused1:

Hell no!

go home and photograph it so you can post it on ya journal, that's what :stuart:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL :lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

In! Good luck with this, oh sh1t, too late!

Get better soon mate  At least you didn't land on your shoulder!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Yes mate. Your local dogging spot ?


lol i wish mate used to ride up there myself


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

how you feeling today?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> how you feeling today?


Bit sore today. Bruising starting to come out nicely though


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Bit sore today. Bruising starting to come out nicely though
> 
> View attachment 100019


ouch - you take it easy bud


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Bit sore today. Bruising starting to come out nicely though
> 
> View attachment 100019


I wouldn't worry mate it's not like you lift anything heavy. :whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> In! Good luck with this, oh sh1t, too late!
> 
> Get better soon mate  At least you didn't land on your shoulder!


Give him time now, give him time....  :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Bit sore today. Bruising starting to come out nicely though
> 
> View attachment 100019


Dam! now on top of everything else,...no sex,

I mean, what you gonna do when you get to 99?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for being late in! Subbed!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Sorry for being late in! Subbed!


I'm out


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm out


In, out, In, out shake it all about.....do the hokey cokey...blahhh blah.....

Hey Tassi, how are all your poorly bits and bobs?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> In, out, In, out shake it all about.....do the hokey cokey...blahhh blah.....
> 
> Hey Tassi, how are all your poorly bits and bobs?


Painful, thanks for asking.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Painful, thanks for asking.


Oh Tassi, I do feel for you, ya big ole numpty head...just so you know, I'm ordering 23.6 bales of large size bubble wrap and will buy masking tape, roll you up in it and ONLY let you out to go for a wee etc and take all your tabs...you will come out in one piece, a bit sweaty but in one piece....yup! good idea I reckon...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh Tassi, I do feel for you, ya big ole numpty head...just so you know, I'm ordering 23.6 bales of large size bubble wrap and will buy masking tape, roll you up in it and ONLY let you out to go for a wee etc and take all your tabs...you will come out in one piece, a bit sweaty but in one piece....yup! good idea I reckon...


haha - might drop a few pounds as well - nice


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oh Tassi, I do feel for you, ya big ole numpty head...just so you know, I'm ordering 23.6 bales of large size bubble wrap and will buy masking tape, roll you up in it and ONLY let you out to go for a wee etc and take all your tabs...you will come out in one piece, a bit sweaty but in one piece....yup! good idea I reckon...


haha - might drop a few pounds as well - nice


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Friday Tassi, take care mister...x


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

As this is a 'training journal' have u managed to get any done despite your self inflicted disabilities!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

sutmae said:


> As this is a 'training journal' have u managed to get any done despite your self inflicted disabilities!


 :lol:

Well Tass ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't hold the bar at the moment , which is making training difficult. I am walking a lot though and keeping diet in check. The weight is still coming off.

Just gonna concentrate on that for a coupla weeks until finger is good again.

Think I started back too soon anyway, as my shoulder was hurting quite badly.

This set-back may have a silver-lining after all.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

could you do goblet squats?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

You're doing the right thing m8. Any pain at all, dont do it. All you do is prolong the injury and run the risk of making it worse.

Nothing worse than when the mind is willing but the body says no


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I can't hold the bar at the moment , which is making training difficult. I am walking a lot though and keeping diet in check. The weight is still coming off.
> 
> Just gonna concentrate on that for a coupla weeks until finger is good again.
> 
> ...


Sensible !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, sorry that you are still feeling poop but I can't say I'm surprised, you took a nasty fall...you loony chops!....have a hug..

Tassi: I have a question if you wouldn't mind helping me please?

I have to up the weights for my Wendlers things this week, and as I went to the table you sent me to do this I suddenly had a ponder...

If I just move up the weights by 2.5kg for legs and upper body, it takes me over the weights for upper body than I am used to and pretty near the knuckle for the squats too...should I just leave them and have a go anyway? and then put the weight down if I can't do it no matter how hard i try?

and.....sorry Tassi...the other thing is...when I up the weights, should I be changing the number of reps I can do with those weights in the other column? cos on the new weights I don't actually know how many reps I can do with them? so.....am not sure If I have got myself confused about it right now.....errrrmmm....if you see this could you let me know if you can help me or not? otherwise I'll put this into the training column..but I'd rather not do that in case someone decides to mash me for asking...lol...

Thanks Tassi..much appreciated. If I haven't heard from you by teatime, I'll just try to do what I can with the new weight.....

Hope today isn't too bad for you Tass...I really feel for you...sigh.....and don't get a sore arm from all that.....errr....hummm.....cough...other stuff you're doing to pass the time...we don't want you having another injury...or in fact....errr...going blind? hee heee.... :blush: ...hee hee...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Answers in Blue



Flubs said:


> Morning Tassi, sorry that you are still feeling poop but I can't say I'm surprised, you took a nasty fall...you loony chops!....have a hug..
> View attachment 100563
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Good luck with the training mate and a speedy recovery.

I had the same op as you in March this year in addition to re-stabilising the shoulder and repairing a torn capsule. I didn't know the surgeon was going to shave the underside of the AC joint until I came round, he said it was to alleviate impingement. Anyway, I'm still sore after almost 9 months and he said it can take a year to fully recover at least so I wouldn't lose all hope quite yet. You're doing the right thing with taking it easy, using an empty bar and light weights etc. I'm doing the same and am slowly building up the weight by a few kg each week. Not had the balls to do any dips like you though :thumb:

Subbed.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for answering Tassi, I appreciate it..x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Thank you so much for answering Tassi, I appreciate it..x


What are your current max lifts?

From what I see your Bench number is 52.5 and your deadlift is 102.5. Havent worked the others out. Are they correct? This is the number in the first yellow box


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassi, I just ran down to me car to get my little sheet. The one I was working on last week had these numbers on..

Mil press top weight lifted was 27.5kg

Deadlift top weight lifted was 87.5kg

Bench top weight lifted was 47.5kg

Squat top weight lifted was 72.5kg

that is what's on the sheet...but i have been a bit naughty that when I feel strong (lol just saying that makes me want to laugh..strong..hee heee) I have gone up the weight just to see what I can do.

I haven't worked out the new figures but am literally this minute going to do it and see what comes out...  it's exciting isn't it? hahaha...or is that just me...haha...I know, I know, get a life why don't I? hahaha...I do get equally excited on a saturday morning when I know it's toast and cartoon time...:laugh: back when I've done me numbers....

woooosssssshhhhhhh.....off like the wind in the desert......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hummmm.....just done that and I haven't got the same number as you have..

I have got with the new addition of 2.5kg on all of them...oh! sorry, I just realised what I've done wrong...should be 2.5kg on the top half stuff and 5kg onthe bottom... 

I dun goofed! wait right there, don't move, don't speak, don't even breathe.....back in a mo.....

runs like the wind........


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh lawwwd!!! sorry Tassi, here I am again...pft! bet you wished you'd never asked right? hahahaha...welcome to my world...solid confusion and chaos...I added 2.5kg to the top half, and 5kg to the bottom half and this is what I've come up with in the curretn max box

Mil press.....27.5kg, but the 3rd week works up to 30kg

Deads...92.5kg in the box but 3rd week goes up to 92.5kg

Bench press...52.5kg in box but 50 in 3rd week...does that sound odd? there is no 52.5kg on any of the weeks....

Squat 72.5kg but works up to 77kg in 3rd week which is fine...just...with a lot of puffing and bulging of eyeballs and stuff..

not sure why the bench stays under 52.5 though...apart from bench...that is odd..or maybe I've dunnablunder....lol...wouldn't put it past me...anyhow, there it its...I'll see how I go..... 

still, will give it a go, but I haven't got the same numbers as you though


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh lawwwd!!! sorry Tassi, here I am again...pft! bet you wished you'd never asked right? hahahaha...welcome to my world...solid confusion and chaos...I added 2.5kg to the top half, and 5kg to the bottom half and this is what I've come up with in the curretn max box

Mil press.....27.5kg, but the 3rd week works up to 30kg

Deads...92.5kg in the box but 3rd week goes up to 92.5kg

Bench press...52.5kg in box but 50 in 3rd week...does that sound odd? there is no 52.5kg on any of the weeks....

Squat 72.5kg but works up to 77kg in 3rd week which is fine...just...with a lot of puffing and bulging of eyeballs and stuff..

not sure why the bench stays under 52.5 though...apart from bench...that is odd..or maybe I've dunnablunder....lol...wouldn't put it past me...anyhow, there it its...I'll see how I go..... 

still, will give it a go, but I haven't got the same numbers as you though


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

@Flubs you do make me giggle, i love the way you write your posts:laugh:

Morning tassi, hope you are healing quickly!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh goodness...sorry for all those posts...and then doing this one too!! really sorry.....shall I delete them? I won't be offended at all...my posts are dribble on the whole...lol....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ser said:


> @[Redacted] you do make me giggle, i love the way you write your posts:laugh:
> 
> Morning tassi, hope you are healing quickly!


damm...busted! :laugh: and there was I attempting to be "one of the gang with me wendlers chat...humph" :laugh:

Morning..


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Not the wendlers chat...the 'hold on...runs like the wind.....don't even breath...be right back'

You have me in stitches, love it!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Can i just say in my defence that I am actually taking his mind off his pain with my posts and this is a cunning plan wot I thought of this morning...oh yes...

tis true...tis true....

serious..

not serious...

no really!! seriious...

cough..:no: :laugh:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ser said:


> Not the wendlers chat...the 'hold on...runs like the wind.....don't even breath...be right back'
> 
> You have me in stitches, love it!


 :mellow: bugger! you spotted that then....sigh....

:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs , your spreadsheet should look like this. Download this one and start again

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1fb-7ulllXGR2NyWUNDdDJScnc

Yours has gone wrong somewhere


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> [Redacted] , your spreadsheet should look like this. Download this one and start again
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1fb-7ulllXGR2NyWUNDdDJScnc
> 
> *Yours has gone wrong somewhere*


oh sod and bugger :crying: okay...thanks...


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello tass,

Good to see your getting back man!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi..have a lovely weekend mister...  and thanks for your help and advice this week..much appreciated...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Update

Finger fcuked - no lifting

walked a bit

diet spot on

weight still dropping

fin


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Update
> 
> Finger fcuked - no lifting
> 
> ...


walking on your treadmill or out and about in the daylight?

what weight you down to now mate?

did you go back to the Dr about your shoulder?

Sorry mate that reads like the Spanish inquisition

Too many questions in one go


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good lad!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just popping in as not on much lately, hope your good mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there Tassi...just in to wish you a happy weekend, and hope your fingers and stuff are nearly mended now? Hope you're okay..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 30 November 2012*

17st 0lbs

Cardio - Treadmill Distance -20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 10 minutes.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice to see the weight is still coming off. How's the fingers?

Able to lift yet?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Nice to see the weight is still coming off. How's the fingers?
> 
> Able to lift yet?


Finger Still painful. Couple of weeks before I lift again I reckon.

Progress Pics tomorrow !


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Have u kept up the cardio since the BMX incident?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Have u kept up the cardio since the BMX incident?


Yes. Been hitting the treadmill and streets walking, running, interval training.

Destroy that FAT!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Have u kept up the cardio since the BMX incident?


Yes. Been hitting the treadmill and streets walking, running, interval training.

Destroy that FAT!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

great to see you posting again mate :thumb:

looking forward to seeing you revel your progress pics tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

THREE MONTHS !

7 inches off Gut !


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Cracking change pal! Keep it up, Rep's


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Still got the same pants on too!!!

Well done mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Still got the same pants on too!!!
> 
> Well done mate


 :lol: Have to change them soon I reckon. Getting a bit crusty now


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> THREE MONTHS !
> 
> 7 inches off Gut !
> 
> ...


holy mother of god !

reps sent

Massive well done mate.

:lol: bet none of your clothes fit


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done Tass ... your hard work is paying off ! repped !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 4 December 2012*

Cardio - Treadmill Interval Training -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 9.5 kph

*Wednesday 5 December 2012*

Cardio - Treadmill Distance -17 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 7 minutes.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

Hard work today. Wanted to run for 12 minutes, but only managed 7. Bit disappointed

*Thursday 6 December 2012*

Increased running speed by 0.5kph

Cardio - Treadmill Interval Training -20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 4 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.0 kph

Finger nearly healed - Should be able to start lifting again soon.

*Friday 7 December 2012*

Increased by 3 mins

Cardio - Treadmill Distance -20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 10 minutes.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

Can't wait to get back to lifting

*Thursday 13 December 2012*

Increased by 1 interval.

Cardio - Treadmill Interval Training -20 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 5 times. (22.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.0 kph

Lifting again next week. COME ON !

*Friday 14 December 2012*

17st 1.5lbs - Hovering around the 17 stone mark - really need to get below !

Cardio was hard going today

Cardio - Treadmill Distance -25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 5 mins. Walk 5 mins. Run 5 mins (15 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

CARDIO CITY


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dead impressed mate really well done! such a huge difference you're starting to form a more athletic physique already have you got a weight in mind you'd like to be?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Dead impressed mate really well done! such a huge difference you're starting to form a more athletic physique already have you got a weight in mind you'd like to be?


See, this is the thing. I'd like to see abs. Saying that, even when I was in my teens and fit I didnt ever see abs. I reckon I would need to be 11 stone. There's no way I'm going that low.

I reckon 13 stone (82kg). Hmmm, maybe 14 stone. So half way there. By June, I wanna be looking good.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> See, this is the thing. I'd like to see abs. Saying that, even when I was in my teens and fit I didnt ever see abs. I reckon I would need to be 11 stone. There's no way I'm going that low.
> 
> I reckon 13 stone (82kg). Hmmm, maybe 14 stone. So half way there. By June, I wanna be looking good.


Yeah you wont need abs when you have a 34i waist and 50 chest anyway  Awesome goals buddy I reckon 14st should be as low as you would want to go. But seriously big reps for the change so far youve lost so much off the gut you'll be lean and mean for the summer and hopefully shoulder will be better and you can start putting some more muscle on top!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great work Tass, keep it up


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Holy fcuk!!!!!

Is this Dnp assisted I think I read somewhere?

Shocked, good work!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> See, this is the thing. I'd like to see abs. Saying that, even when I was in my teens and fit I didnt ever see abs. I reckon I would need to be 11 stone. There's no way I'm going that low.
> 
> I reckon 13 stone (82kg). Hmmm, maybe 14 stone. So half way there. By June, I wanna be looking good.





Wardy21 said:


> Yeah you wont need abs when you have a 34i waist and 50 chest anyway  Awesome goals buddy I reckon 14st should be as low as you would want to go. But seriously big reps for the change so far youve lost so much off the gut you'll be lean and mean for the summer and hopefully shoulder will be better and you can start putting some more muscle on top!


Yep I reckon abs are over-rated ...


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

thats impressive drop mate well done. don't stop until you reach your goal!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't reckon I'll see abs. I'll be happy with a flat stomach. Oh and 52" chest and 20" biceps :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fcuk my shoulder


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Week 20 as a 90kg powerlifter


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

All the best mate!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Tassi...x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all

Was supposed to start back training today, but woke up this morning with man-flu and no voice.

What next !?!?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was supposed to start back training today, but woke up this morning with man-flu and no voice.
> 
> What next !?!?


Oh dear!!! Tassi...this has been getting everyone around here...poor you.....hot lemons, throat lozenges..keep hydrated, woolly sox, jammies, hot water bottle....all of that...x


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Just do some light stuff to try shake it up and a 1000mg of vitaman C.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi all
> 
> Was supposed to start back training today, but woke up this morning with man-flu and no voice.
> 
> What next !?!?


Crabs???


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2012)

Get well soon mucka


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there poorly boy! have a t'internet hug (((((((((((((oooo))))))))))).....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

get well soon mate


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a great day - hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right then!!!!

Christmas is over (managed to gain 15 pounds in one week...grrrrrrr)

Cold is pretty much gone. Shoulder is feeling the best it has in a long time.

Back to lifting tomorrow. Bar only. Start again.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Right then!!!!
> 
> Christmas is over (managed to gain 15 pounds in one week...grrrrrrr)
> 
> ...


Brilliant news ! looking forward to seeing the Tassotti Productions back in full swing :thumb:


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Has the cardio slipped then?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Has the cardio slipped then?


Man Flu innit


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Hung about a bit then. Got a dose of it myself. No use to man nor beast.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Hung about a bit then. Got a dose of it myself. No use to man nor beast.


Thet say " Feed a cold" but 15 lbs in one week is a tough battle


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol. Not really been able to face food so great for a "cut" but not really the best way. Spent two years trying to put on "mass" and managed about a stone this year only to lose it in 5 days!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, I gain fat very easily. if it was muscle, I'd be laughin all the way to the gym


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

How has the diet been generally?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Terrible really. Only the last week though.

NO MOE CRAP from now on. Need to lose another 4 stone.

Want to do this by June.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Fcuking do it then. For once in my life I would like a summer shredded and I know I ain't gonna do it the way my lifestyle is at the moment so gonna get Xmas out the way and sort my sh*t out. Only takes a few tweaks and and now is the time with no excuses.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Unfortunately, I gain fat very easily. if it was muscle, I'd be laughin all the way to the gym


 I know exactly what u mean Tassi...hey you, get better soon..best and warmest wishes for the coming year...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 28 December 2012*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

5x5 20Kg

*Overhead Press *

5x5 20Kg

*Bench Press *

5x5 20Kg

*Cardio *

30 min BMX


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ullo Tassi......the vid didn't work....says try later...hey Tassi....come on...2013 will be different for you...I know it will...if you stay off your feckin bike!!!! hahahaha.....sorry for that...being naughty there...take care and I want to take this opportunity to thank you for your support since I started my journal, and I wish you everything good for the new year and my warmest wishes...x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

getting back in there :thumb:

will jump over to the other place to have a look at the routines...


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 28 December 2012*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


Evening Tassi... Can you post up your full rotation workouts ? they look super simple but im guessing very effective.. looking to follow similar myself.

Lxm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ullo Tassi......the vid didn't work....says try later...hey Tassi....come on...2013 will be different for you...I know it will...if you stay off your feckin bike!!!! hahahaha.....sorry for that...being naughty there...take care and I want to take this opportunity to thank you for your support since I started my journal, and I wish you everything good for the new year and my warmest wishes...x


Video should be fine.

I actually got back on my bmx today for the first time since the crash. Went over the same jump (bit slower this time) Was all fine. I'm gonna race next summer. Hahaha. Recipe for disaster.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

lxm said:


> Evening Tassi... Can you post up your full rotation workouts ? they look super simple but im guessing very effective.. looking to follow similar myself.
> 
> Lxm


Full details of the program are here

It is simple yet effective. Gotta get strong !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back in that cage again and another good video too...... :thumb:

Just don't fall off your bike again :no:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm actually feeling good about things for the first time in a long time. Time to get mong strong


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Your technique looks good Tass. Just do more of the same adding a little weight each time and you'll get there.

And lay off the dangerous sports lol...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, maybe not mong strong, but Ming strong !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Actually, maybe not mong strong, but Ming strong !


Awesome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Your technique looks good Tass. Just do more of the same adding a little weight each time and you'll get there.
> 
> And lay off the dangerous sports lol...


Funny you should say that, but oner of my christmas pressies was an Ultimate Adrenaline Exprience !!

WTF

Bungee Jumping, Ice Climbing

Right up my street......................NOT


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Love the videos with the voice over mate, very well put together.

All the best for the new year, a new you hopefully and hope you meet all your targets!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MING MONG STRONG!!!! WHOOT WHOOT....TIME FOR MY TIGGER ROAR THEN...

GRAAAAWWWWWWWRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH........phew......loud and proud hey Tassi....nice pins by the way....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Love the videos with the voice over mate, very well put together.
> 
> All the best for the new year, a new you hopefully and hope you meet all your targets!!


Thanks mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of Protein


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 29 December 2012*

*Cardio* - Treadmill Interval Training -25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.0 kph


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one Tassi, and oh yes! Just a bit of protein there, a snack or two, ha ha


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 28 December 2012*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


This looks really great, apart from the bmx bit.. I can't ride a bike!

Ok.. stopped laughing yet? lol I can ride a static bike of course.. and have one in my kitchen so perhaps I should dust it off..

Like you I want to lose more weight in 2013.. so after first comp that will be my plan.  have had a look at the forum and await approval.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I used to be able to ride a bike.

I used to race BMX as a kid.

I tried again about 6 weeks ago. Crashed and broke my little finger :lol:

I WILL race again!

It's mullered now. Hospital don't care - discharged me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi....have a good day and I'm sure you will ride again.......


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Great to see you back mate.



Flubs said:


> Morning Tassi....have a good day and I'm sure you will ride again.......


LOL its 1974 all over again, Tass, The love bug is back Tass (aka herbie) rides again :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 30 December 2012*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

5x5 20Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

5x5 20Kg

*Deadlift*

5x5 20Kg

*Cardio *

30 min BMX


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 31 December 2012*

*
*

Cardio was tough today. Only managed five mins jog on the treadmill ! Night shift to look forward to tonight.

Bit crap as I'm working at a place where I don't really know anybody. Gonna see the New Year in with strangers. Oh well. The pay packet makes it worth it. Shouldn't have to work again till Feb.

Cardio - Treadmill Distance -15 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 5 minutes.

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

Happy New Year Everyone !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy New Year Tass. I'll be celebrating on night shift too...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy New Year Tass ... hope it's a good one for you :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

happy new year Tass.

what is the difference between a bent over row and a pendlay row?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy new year Tassi....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> happy new year Tass.
> 
> what is the difference between a bent over row and a pendlay row?


I don't know. What *is* the difference between a bent over row and a pendlay row?


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Happy new year Tass, hope you have a strong one mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy new year mate,yur spirit i unbreakable good luck in 2013 mate,reps for you.....earnt


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy New Year Tass,

Good to see your getting back into the swing of it all again mate, not easy I bet coming back from your operation you had. To new start bigger and better things aye. :thumb:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Back in the game brah!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Back in the game brah!


Lightweight baby


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 02 January 2012*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

5x5 25Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press *

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery

*Bench Press *

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery

*Cardio *

45 min Power Walk


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hope its all going well mate..... Just out of interest, what rotator cuff exercises you do? - Never actually done them myself but a mate of mine has recently hurt his and its scared me into trying to take good care of mine!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Hope its all going well mate..... Just out of interest, what rotator cuff exercises you do? - Never actually done them myself but a mate of mine has recently hurt his and its scared me into trying to take good care of mine!


Everything in the video where Im using the band is cuff stuff. Plus the rotations with the small dumbells.

Definitely add them in (especially before any pressing)


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Cheers mate!.... Reps given


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 02 January 2012*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


Now that was a joy Tass .... all it needs is the Benny Hill sound track to the warmups and you'll have an internet sensation on your hands :laugh: but seriously it's nice to see you taking the lifts slowly


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Chhers G. You are looking big in your avi :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Chhers G. You are looking big in your avi :thumb:


Ah ! as I've already said elsewhere, it's surprising what camera angle and the right shirt can do ! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fcuk that! Its your relentless training and optimal diet that gave you those boulders and hooooge chest


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Fcuk that! Its your relentless training and optimal diet that gave you those boulders and hooooge chest


Relentless training maybe, but not so sure about the optimal diet :lol: that has been hit and miss up until the last few months !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 03 January 2012*

Cardio was easy today. Worked up a nice sweat. Surprising as I just worked 2 night shifts. Fitness must be improving!

*Cardio *- Treadmill Interval Training -27.5 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 7 times. (17.5mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.0 kph


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

It's good to see you training again Tassi......just.....just...leave the bike thing for a bit?..hee hee...soz...just teasing you....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tas, your looking good mate since the last vid l saw fu8king well done mate.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> Tas, your looking good mate since the last vid l saw fu8king well done mate.


Thanks Milky. Getting there ...


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice cardio session matey... Only just caught up with your journey..

Great your back on the road to recovery fella.

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey tass

Your looking good dude!!

Keep up the good work (god I so want to work out lol)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Hey tass
> 
> Your looking good dude!!
> 
> Keep up the good work (god I so want to work out lol)


Hi hun

Nice to see you again. Are you well?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Nice to see you again. Are you well?


Yes but 34 weeks pregs and feel like a water melon lol and you?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Yes but 34 weeks pregs and feel like a water melon lol and you?


same :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Definite improvement there mate keep it up!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi...happy Friday...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Week 2*

*Monday 07 January 2012*

So, sleep was erratic last night. Always difficult turning around from nights to days. Very little energy today. Just as well the weights were light.

Booked myself in for a sports massage on Thursday. Was chatting to the masseuse and it turns out her husband was a strongman and has had both shoulders operated on the same as my op (arthroscopic subacromial decompression), so she knows a lot about it. She's gonna rub me up right nice and give me advice.

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

5x5 25Kg - 5Kg increase (55lbs - 11lb increase)

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

5x5 25Kg -5Kg increase (55lbs - 11lb increase)

*Deadlift*

5x5 25Kg- 5Kg increase (55lbs - 11lb increase)

*Cardio *

40 min BMX


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking good in your new Tshirt mate :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work Tass. Those weights creep up quickly so be careful...

I'll be trying to get my first normal nights sleep following nigh shift shortly. As you say, it rarely works out well...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice work Tass. *Those weights creep up quickly so be careful...*
> 
> I'll be trying to get my first normal nights sleep following nigh shift shortly. As you say, it rarely works out well...


Great advice. I could say the same


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 08 January 2012*

Was supposed to increase cardio today by 1 minute, but increased it by 2. Fitness level is still quite poor. BUT, improving all the time.

*Cardio* - Treadmill Distance -17 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 7 minutes. Increased by 2 mins

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

slow and steady increase it slowly and you'll get there :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 10 January 2012*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

5x5 25Kg

*Overhead Press *

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery (45lbs)

*Bench Press *

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery (45lbs)

*Cardio *

30 min BMX


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Once again consistent and clean matey :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice one Tassi...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 12 January 2012*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

5x5 25Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

5x5 25Kg

*Deadlift*

5x5 25Kg

*Cardio *

40 min Power Walk


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like all your hard work is paying off :thumb:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for putting up the videos, always good to see others form when lifting.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Looks like all your hard work is paying off :thumb:


Thanks G



lxm said:


> thanks for putting up the videos, always good to see others form when lifting.


There is no better way to check your form. The mirror doesnt really show you properly.

Where I haven't lifted for a long time, my form is a bit off. Not far, but the vids enable me to see what's wrong and then correct it before I add weight.

It is frustrating lifting so light, but it's sensible for rehabbing my shoulder


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good stuff tass. like the vids


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Me too....happy weekend Tassi.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, it's a cold day, stay warm and have a good week.x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuesday 15 January 2012

Warmup

8 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Strength Forums Workout A

Squat

5x5 30Kg - 5Kg increase (66lbs - 11lb increase)

Overhead Press

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery (45lbs)

Bench Press

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery (45lbs)

Cardio

30 min BMX Training

Stretching


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good videos mate. Your movement is really explosive. Is that due to the lighter weight or something you try to follow regardless of how heavy it is?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

^^^^x2 to this, is this to train yourself so that when the weight rises you will keep the explosiveness. I see the shoulder rehab but could you not increase the squats and deads slightly without hurting your shoulder?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, the explosiveness is key. Power lifts.

You can see it because there is no weight. I keep that explosiveness throughout, but obviously you cant notice it as much when the weight is heavy.

Mike, I keep saying to myself to add 10Kg to squats at least, but you know what, my form is still not perfect. And there's no rush.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 16 January 2012*

16st 12lbs

*Cardio* - Treadmill Interval Training -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.0 kph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 17 January 2012*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic Warmup

Rotator Cuff Stuff

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

5x5 30Kg - 5Kg increase (66lbs - 11lb increase)

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

5x5 25Kg - 2.5Kg increase (55lbs - 5lb increase)

*Deadlift*

5x5 30Kg - 5Kg increase (66lbs - 11lb increase)

*Cardio *

40 min Power Walk

*Stretching*

No vid today. Didn't have time. I broke my ballcock and had to fix that.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

you broke your ballcock?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

How the hell did you break your ballcock? what on earth were you doing ? :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Heavy handed adjustments :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Heavy handed adjustments :lol:


  I wont ask anymore ! :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 19 January 2012*

Breakfast - Omelette

Lunch - Chicken/Bacon salad

Dinner -Chilli

*Cardio* - Treadmill Interval Training -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.0 kph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Week 4*

*Monday 21 January 2013*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg - 5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 27.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg - 5Kg increase

*Cardio *

25 min Power Walk

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice mate :thumb: those weights are starting to creep up :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good effort, watching silently.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Little Update on Weight Loss

The real weigh-in will be end of March with pics and stuff, but I got all excited and wanted to share.

Since September, 2012, I have dropped 4 Stone and 2 lbs. 9 Inches off my waist !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Little Update on Weight Loss
> 
> The real weigh-in will be end of March with pics and stuff, but I got all excited and wanted to share.
> 
> Since September, 2012, I have dropped 4 Stone and 2 lbs. 9 Inches off my waist !


Tassi!!! that is fantastic news..oh myeeeeee...well done, brilliant.... :bounce: :thumb: :thumbup1: well done indeed, I'm very happy for you...really...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 22 January 2013*

16st 3.5lbs

*Cardio *- Treadmill Distance 25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 8 minutes. (Increased by 1 min) 7 mins Power walk

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 6.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work in here as always mate.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Just had a read through the journal, What happened to the shoulder that you needed surgery mate?

Good to see you are still training and sticking with it afterthe setbacks you have had, well done with the weight loss. Must be feeling much better without it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

AAlan said:


> Just had a read through the journal,* What happened to the shoulder that you needed surgery mate? *
> 
> Good to see you are still training and sticking with it afterthe setbacks you have had, well done with the weight loss. Must be feeling much better without it.


An old shotgun injury :whistling: Can't say too much more


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

ahh ok say no more lol


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> An old shotgun injury :whistling: Can't say too much more


Shrapnel from Viet ****ing nam!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome weight loss you skinny Cnut! How tall are you mate? What's the target weight?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Awesome weight loss you skinny Cnut! How tall are you mate? What's the target weight?


I'm 5' 9". Target is abs, so probably about 10 stone :lol:

It's all a headfcuk though. I like being big, but wanna see abs and dont think both will be happening for a while.

So Im gonna shed all this fat, and then try and lean bulk.

That's the plan.

Or just get really fat on pizzas. One or the other


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm 5' 9". Target is abs, so probably about 10 stone :lol:
> 
> It's all a headfcuk though. I like being big, but wanna see abs and dont think both will be happening for a while.
> 
> ...


Midget!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 23 January 2013*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press *

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery

*Bench Press *

5x5 20Kg - No increase yet. Shoulder recovery

*Cardio *

25 min Power Walk treadmill

*Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How long till you think you'll be able to up the pressing mate?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I'm 5' 9". Target is abs, so* probably about 10 stone * :lol:


Oh bugger! don't get to 10 stone before me...it may tip me over the edge......lol.....x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> How long till you think you'll be able to up the pressing mate?


Adding 2.5Kg next week :lol:

Gonna be a beast !!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 24 January 2013*

*Cardio *- Treadmill Interval Training -25 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 6 times. (15 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.5 kph *(Increased by 0.5kph)*

*
*

*
*


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 23 January 2013*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


nice tshirt :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Friday Tassi...have a good weekend..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 25 January 2013*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 27.5Kg

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg

1 x 60Kg

1 x 80Kg

1 x 100Kg

1 x 110Kg :whistling:

*Cardio *

40 min Power Walk


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 25 January 2013*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


Deadlifts rocketed this week!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *Friday 25 January 2013*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Get in!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ego won the battle this week


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Doesn't hurt giving it a massage from

Time to time....


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like you lost loads of weight mate since last vids well done!. have you run anything to help the fatloss?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 27 January 2013*

*Week 5*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg - 5Kg increase

1x3 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

1x2 90Kg

1x2 100Kg

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase (Beast Mode)

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Cardio *

45 min Power Walk

*Stretching*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate, good to see your now at a point that your happy to start throwing some weight about again


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

You made those squats look very easy mate.... Great job!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 28 January 2013*

*Cardio *- Treadmill Distance -19 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 9 minutes. (*Increased by 1 min*) 6 mins Power walk

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 6.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 29 January 2013*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg - 5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 27.5Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 30Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg - 5Kg increase

*Cardio *

15 min Power Walk

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Tass, Fantastic stuff,buddy good to see your back at it!

keep it up:thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good job,

on the fronties where are you positioning the bar? I tried yesterday and it seemed to be on my front delts rather than 'top of my chest' is this right?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> good job,
> 
> on the fronties where are you positioning the bar? I tried yesterday and it seemed to be on my front delts rather than 'top of my chest' is this right?


Yes front delts is where it should be.

I find it difficult to get it there as it crushes my windpipe.

What grip are you using?

Clean or crossed like me


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Tassi...nice sessions...great....I do fronties with my arms crossed and shoved up as far as I can, any further and my neck would be in a U shape...luv 'em...but sorta don't too....

take care mister...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ps: forgot to say also that I like looking at your vids to see how I should be doing things as opposed to how I am actually doing them, hehe...so thanks for that...I know you're not doing 'em for me but they are helping me so just thought I would mention it..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ps: forgot to say also that I like looking at your vids to see how I should be doing things as opposed to how I am actually doing them, hehe...so thanks for that...I know you're not doing 'em for me but they are helping me so just thought I would mention it..


I am doing them especially for you


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> ps: forgot to say also that I like looking at your vids to see how I should be doing things as opposed to how I am actually doing them, hehe...so thanks for that...I know you're not doing 'em for me but they are helping me so just thought I would mention it..


I find Tass's training vids useful too .... :thumb:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Yes front delts is where it should be.
> 
> I find it difficult to get it there as it crushes my windpipe.
> 
> ...


crossed yesterday, delts are quite bruised today.. guess i need to find the groove


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> I am doing them especially for you


smooth :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

My delts are sore as well. They will get used to it - same as back squats did


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I get red marks on mine which sometimes go to bruising depending on the weight I use, but I can't do heavy ones....

Morning Tassi....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Yes, I get red marks on mine which sometimes go to bruising depending on the weight I use, but I can't do heavy ones....
> 
> Morning Tassi....


What on eaarth are you doing up at this rediculous hour ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> What on eaarth are you doing up at this rediculous hour ?


Oops! Busted....I can't sleep...I rarely sleep through the night but normally just read a book or something....was just about to switch off actually and noticed a new like popped up and thought"what nut job is up at this time?"....:laugh:

Are u working nights?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Oops! Busted....I can't sleep...I rarely sleep through the night but normally just read a book or something....was just about to switch off actually and noticed a new like popped up and thought"what nut job is up at this time?"....:laugh:
> 
> Are u working nights?


I will be tomorrow night, so just preparing for it. Haven't worked in a few weeks. It always makes it hard going back when you have so much time off

How can you do as much as you do on so little sleep ? Shocked !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I will be tomorrow night, so just preparing for it. Haven't worked in a few weeks. It always makes it hard going back when you have so much time off
> 
> How can you do as much as you do on so little sleep ? Shocked !


Not quite sure how I do it myself...haha...I do occasionally just face plant and sleep for hours and hours....bit like charging up a battery or something.....right...I'm off for a read now, mebbe treat myself to another cuppa tea.....laters Tassi..take care you....x

And get to bed!! :whistling: .....x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

No rest for the wicked


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oooh. Fancy tea now

Cant beat it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 1 February 2013*

Breakfast - Omelette

Lunch - Ham Salad

Dinner - Chicken Breast & Veg

Working nights all weekend. Joy of Joys. Managed to get a cardio sesh in. Sweating like a pig.

Still Destroying that Fat !!

*Cardio *- Treadmill Interval Training - 30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 10.5 kph


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Tassi, happy weekend to ya...x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

only just noticed your journal mate. Subbed.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Quick Update Pic


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Picture taken whilst taking a rest from doing 100 reps of 100 kg squats?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Quick Update Pic
> 
> View attachment 109684


You wish .... though there is a similarity .... you just need to lose your Dartford lilt and pick up an American accent


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 4 February 2013*

Had to dig really deep to do this workout. Been working nights all weekend and totally physically and mentally exhausted.

Gained 6 pounds over the weekend, by not doing any exercise. Eating was clean. Hate my body !

*Week 6*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 45Kg - 5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 32.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 45Kg - 5Kg increase

*Cardio *

45 min Power Walk

*Static Stretching*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Big effort after nights mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Big effort after nights mate:thumbup1:


Sure is. Just as well there is no weight yet


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Sure is. Just as well there is no weight yet


I've got two 7 night stretches coming up in March. Not looking forward to those...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I messed up my bookings. Got a day tomorrow and back on nights Weds. Oh joy


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 7 February 2013*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 45Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg

*Cardio *

5 mile Walk

*Static Stretching*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Stuff tass,

Your one Inspirational Young man, Bouncing back from this surgery. Just take it slow.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Stuff tass,
> 
> Your one Inspirational Young man, Bouncing back from this surgery. Just take it slow.


Thanks Matt. Dunno about young though :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 8 February 2013*

Cardio - Treadmill Interval Training - 30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 11 kph *(Increased by 0.5Kph)*

Worked up a nice sweat. Smashing it up on ze treadmill

Had a cheeky waist measurement today. 10 INCHES GONE !!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Tassi....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You having to buy lots of new clothes then mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You having to buy lots of new clothes then mate?


This is the thing. I'm dropping it too quickly. I would need to buy a new wardrobe again in a couple of months. I'll just wait and look like a tramp until then


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> This is the thing. I'm dropping it too quickly. I would need to buy a new wardrobe again in a couple of months. I'll just wait and look like a tramp until then


Buy brightly coloured genie pants with draw string waists:whistling:

Oh, and post pics


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Buy brightly coloured genie pants with draw string waists:whistling:
> 
> Oh, and post pics


 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 9 February 2013*

Had a sports massage with first thing. Shoulder flexibility is still poor in certain rotations, so she's given me some stretches to do.

Loosened me up nicely for a workout.

Went through all lifts today

*Squat *

1x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

3x5 50Kg

*Front Squat *

1x5 20Kg

3x5 40Kg

*Deadlift*

1x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

1x2 100Kg

1x1 120Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

2x5 40Kg

3x5 60Kg

*
OHP*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

*Bench Press*

1x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going on the deads :thumb:

Those weights are all creeeping back up!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done Tass. You display great form on all your exercises. The only suggestion I would offer is to have your body slightly higher on the bench when bench pressing. I find having my eyes directly under the bar when racked gives the strongest position when benching, and also removes a little of the strain on shoulders when unracking the bar.

Top work:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Well done Tass. You display great form on all your exercises. The only suggestion I would offer is to have your body slightly higher on the bench when bench pressing. I find having my eyes directly under the bar when racked gives the strongest position when benching, and also removes a little of the strain on shoulders when unracking the bar.
> 
> Top work:thumb:


Thanks Ming and thanks for the tip. I will do that


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 12 February 2013*

*Week 7*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 50Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg

*Cardio *

45 min Power Walk

*Static Stretching*

No vid today. Couldn't be bothered. Workout was nice and easy. Squat form is starting to take a turn for the worse, but it's just where I'm overthinking things.

Been trying to work on feet angles. My left is turned out more than my right and my massive quads on my left side are not quite as massive as my immensely mahoosive right hand side quads









Pressing form was good. Very Light

Then had a couple of hours sleep as back on night shifts tonight

Joy of Joys

Hate Nights !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 13 February 2013*

16st 1.5 lbs

Cardio - Treadmill Interval Training - 30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 11 kph

Run was easily manageable. Even after a night shift. Must be getting fitter. Will up the running pace next time by 0.5kph. Another night shift watching porn all night. It's a hard life&#8230;..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

We have lifts! Last time I was on you weren't lifting at all, I bet it's nice to be back to it! Hows the shoulder?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> We have lifts! Last time I was on you weren't lifting at all, I bet it's nice to be back to it! Hows the shoulder?


Jeezus C bud. Haven't seen you in ages.

Shoulder's niggly so taking it extremely slowly.

You still lifting ?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Jeezus C bud. Haven't seen you in ages.
> 
> Shoulder's niggly so taking it extremely slowly.
> 
> You still lifting ?


Slowly slowly is the way to do it as you no doubt know!

Not currently, serious lack of funding due to the baby and associated equipment and mrs on mat. leave so living off savings. Eating well although much less cals esp protein and going to start running today all being well later! No gym currently either but working on going somewhere once a week and maybe getting back into some boxing of some sorts, injury and time constraint permittting!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

GreedyBen said:


> Slowly slowly is the way to do it as you no doubt know!
> 
> Not currently, serious lack of funding due to the baby and associated equipment and mrs on mat. leave so living off savings. Eating well although much less cals esp protein and going to start running today all being well later! No gym currently either but working on going somewhere once a week and maybe getting back into some boxing of some sorts, injury and time constraint permittting!


try some bodyweight stuff or get over to rosstraining for some conditioning ideas?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rykard said:


> try some bodyweight stuff or get over to rosstraining for some conditioning ideas?


Cheers mate, I'll take a look, going to start with the hated roadwork and try to get fit first to maximise intensity when I do get to the gym. I know what is required and I know it's not going to be pleasant


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

GreedyBen said:


> Cheers mate, I'll take a look, going to start with the hated roadwork and try to get fit first to maximise intensity when I do get to the gym. I know what is required and I know it's not going to be pleasant


sandbags

sledgehammer

there's another forum BWC - body weight culture but I think this may have moved and I don't have the link to it but there was some good stuff on there..


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

http://physicalculture.forumotion.ca/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 15 February 2013*

So, my sports therapist Cheryl @The Healing Zone told me about back extensions on a stability ball. You know the type. Massive exercise ball you see in gyms. Anyway, one landed at Tass Towers today and I thought I'd have a go.

Well, I really wish I had set the camera up now. I watched a couple of youtube vids. Jeez, some of them are really bad. Anyway, I found a good one. Thought to myself, that looks easy enough. Strengthen up all those small stabilizing muscles.

So, for want of better words, I 'get on' the ball. I place the ball under my groin area, as instructed by the fine gentleman on youtube.

I then proceeded to bend forward. The ball (being all ball-like) rolls forward and I Face-Plant the floor. I'm now pis5ing myself laughing in a heap on the floor with the ball on top of me.

Bit more practice required I reckon 

And onto the workout &#8230;

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 50Kg - 5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 32.5Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg - 7.5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 50Kg - 5Kg increase

*Cardio *

45 min Power Walk

*Static Stretching*

Major lack of energy from working nights. Not much balls and attitude today


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hee heee...stability balls....finalleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...something we have in common...face planting and balls....hahaha....

You can't expect to have a fab workout when you have not been sleeping and your energy is low Tassi...well done still though....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I sat on one of those balls once...Suffice to say, never again:laugh:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looking good Tass weight seems to be shifting ... both in your lifts and on your body !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 17 February 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 50Kg

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 22.5Kg


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....hee hee....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 19 February 2013*

*Week 8*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg - 5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg - No Increase here as I jumped a couple of increases last time

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg - 5Kg increase

*Cardio *

30 min Power Walk (couple of 3 min jogs thrown in to up the heart rate)

*Static Stretching*

*Evening Cardio*

1 Hour Walk

Right, so I've been really slack on the diet for a few days. Gained 1 stone in four days !!!!!! It's fat as well, as I can see it. **** my metabolism !!!!

This is it. Strict as for at least 10 days. Cardio twice per day.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Solid plan mate... No doubt at all your gonna nail it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 20 February 2013*

*AM Cardio *

Treadmill Distance -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 10 minutes. (*Increased by 1 min*) 10 mins Power walk

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 6.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

*PM Cardio *

30 min BMX riding

After yesterdays cardio and super super low calories, I dropped SEVEN pounds. That must have all been water weight. Still 7 lbs up.

Strangely enough though, my waist dropped half an inch in size. Bizarre !

Anyhoo, cardio'd twice today and may go for a long walk this evening as well.

Really cold out there on my bike today. Think my ears have actually frozen!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 21 February 2013*

*
*

*
Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 25Kg - Increased by 2.5Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 25Kg - Increased by 2.5Kg

*Cardio*

30 mins treadmill. Couple of 3 min jogs to up heart rate. Power walk

*Static Stretching*

*PM Cardio*

5 mileage walk

Squats are not feeling good at the moment. I think it's down to flexibility in my groin and inner thighs. I cannot hit depth with a wide-ish stance and have to bring it in and turn my feet out more to get down. Deffo flexibility.

Anyone got any good stretches for groin and ?

Here are the skwats


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

goblet squats?

just bw squat and use your elbows to push out your knees?

I started doing goblet squats for a couple of weeks as the rack at the gym was rarely free and found I was quite a bit more flexible when i squatted at the weekend.

may be worth seeing if you can go lower with less weight? have you looked at the elitefts vids on squatting ? there are 5 of them and basically go through all the potential problems...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ill take a look at the goblets.

Yeah i do those stretches you mentioned. Just need to keep on keeping on really


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 22 February 2013*

*Fasted Cardio*

Treadmill Interval Training - 30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 11.5 kph (Increased by 0.5kph)


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Ill take a look at the goblets.
> 
> Yeah i do those stretches you mentioned. Just need to keep on keeping on really


how about some partner assisted stretching to push you a little further with your missus?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rykard said:


> how about some partner assisted stretching to push you a little further?


Are you hitting on me ? :laugh:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

you're not that cute...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

for stretching out your groin you could try some bodyweight side lunges and reverse lunges


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 24 February 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg

*Static Stretching*

*PM Cardio*

Humping Furniture About.

Really had no energy today. The workout was a struggle.

However, my quads and right calf look extremely sexy today. So I'm pleased with that.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha

Here's to sexy quads you fruit.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice session mate:thumbup1:

I think your stereo must be broken though:whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha

When did you become a rep whore @Mingster ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Haha
> 
> When did you become a rep whore @Mingster ?


LOL. How do you mean?

Ewen pushed me into it


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 25 February 2013*

*Fasted Cardio *

Treadmill Distance -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 11 minutes. (*Increased by 1 min*) 9 mins Power walk

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 6.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph

*PM Cardio*

More Furniture Humping


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> *PM Cardio*
> 
> More Furniture Humping


? Sofa sex??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Laying the table


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 26 February 2013*


*Week 9*


*Warmup*


8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *


*Squat *


*Warm Up*


1x10 20Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 45Kg

*Work Sets*


5x5 60Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *


*Warm Up*


1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

*Work Sets*


5x5 25Kg

*Bench Press *


*Warm Up*


1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

*Work Sets*


5x5 25Kg

*Lying Leg Raise*


2x8

*Static Stretching*


No Vid today. Couldn't be bovvered. Meh. Light weights. Blah. Whatever !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 27 February 2013*

*AM Cardio Fasted*

Treadmill Interval Training - 30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 11.5 kph

Done !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

morning...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 28 February 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 45Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 57.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 42.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 45Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 60Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*

Added in forward lunges to my dynamic warm ups and those things you see footballers do warming up (saying that I havent watched a match for years so dont really know) You know. Bring knee up and out in a circle to stretch the groin out. Really loosened me up. I been sooo tight recently.

Played about with my grip today on front squats. I cannot get comfortable. With my cross-armed grip I feel the bar rolls down my biceps a bit and feels really heavy.

I tried a reverse-clean grip (just invented that name I think). The weight sat on my delts better and didn't feel anywhere near as heavy, but I couldn't breathe !!

Hmmm, dunno. These are frustrating me at the minute. My lower chain can move the weight no problem. It's just the grip.

Anyhoo, onto rows.

I feel my technique is coming back on these. I'm getting a bit lower and managing to keep my back a bit flatter. Weight no probs

Deads - All good.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Friday Tassi..x


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely looking leaner mate and the weights will soon creep up. Keep at it cos it's obviously working.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

We all know you are stronger than the weights you are lifting but after all the problems you're being amazingly sensible and resisting pushing it too much too soon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> We all know you are stronger than the weights you are lifting but after all the problems you're being amazingly sensible and resisting pushing it too much too soon.


All right matey . Where you been ? Aint seen you in ages


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The bloke from strong lifts advocates the clean grip for the front squat - http://stronglifts.com/how-to-front-squat-with-proper-technique/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> The bloke from strong lifts advocates the clean grip for the front squat - http://stronglifts.com/how-to-front-squat-with-proper-technique/


I've been working on flexibility to try and get into the clean grip. It's coming along. Not quite there.

My reverse-clean works quite well.

Oh and **** Mehdi and Stronglifts ! :lol:

Strength Forums Program is where it's at


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> All right matey . Where you been ? Aint seen you in ages


Still around have a look on here most days. Still training too been pretty consistent with that so all going good.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

sutmae said:


> Still around have a look on here most days. Still training too been pretty consistent with that so all going good.


Looks like you gained some size. Nice one !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Progress Pic Update Time

Cant see much difference personally.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Progress Pic Update Time
> 
> Cant see much difference personally.
> 
> ...


Huge difference mate. You bought some blue boxers!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Joking aside the difference is immense. Far leaner and more definition. Good going mate through adversity. Respect.


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh and the boxers fit better now!


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Looks like you gained some size. Nice one !


Cheers. About a stone heavier than this time last year so pretty good. BF may be up slightly but diet ain't great so not all bad. Going to try and work at the diet to get a bit leaner.

If anything I dont really eat enough if that makes sense.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

I think there is a great difference Tass, Don't beat yourself up mate, what is your BF percentage at presently?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speed Squats ?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Great progress so far mate keep at it.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

if I could rep you for that progress I would.

Fantastic job mate :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 4 March 2013*

*Week 9*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 60Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 45Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 65Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*






Anyone got any tips for fronties?


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> *Monday 4 March 2013*
> 
> *Week 9*
> 
> ...


Sacking them isn't an option right??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Sacking them isn't an option right??


I feel like doing EXACTLY that.

Only 9 more weeks of them, then onto more fun things.

Bigger numbers. Hitting hard.

Watch for it. Coz you gonna be doing it too boiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Looking good Tass, those front squats look awful, not your form, just the exercise in general, why you doing them? What do they bring to the table that more regular squats don't? Thats a gen up question, not many people do them do they, I gave them a go once, did not like them at all.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Speedway said:


> Looking good Tass, those front squats look awful, not your form, just the exercise in general, why you doing them? What do they bring to the table that more regular squats don't? Thats a gen up question, not many people do them do they, I gave them a go once, did not like them at all.


^^i like this guy!!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass what's the reason for all this light stuff, Are you being paid or promoted to do this or something#?! Does not seem like you!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Speedway said:


> Looking good Tass, those front squats look awful, not your form, just the exercise in general, why you doing them? What do they bring to the table that more regular squats don't? Thats a gen up question, not many people do them do they, I gave them a go once, did not like them at all.


They are in the program. I didn't write the program.

I did, however, write the follow up to this program, and guess what, no front squats. haha

Check it people.

http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?1611-Strength-Forums-Progression-Program


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass what's the reason for all this light stuff, Are you being paid or promoted to do this or something#?! Does not seem like you!


Matt I had an operation on my shoulder so i didn't lift for nine months.

I am coming back slowly in order to re-strengthen tendons and get flexibility back.

Most people come back from an injury too fast too hard too soon and fcuk themselves up.

I got all the time in the world

The follow on from this program will take me beyond my previous strength in 12 weeks


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wednesday 6 March 2013

Warmup

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

Strength Forums Workout A

Squat

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

Work Sets

5x5 65Kg - 5Kg Increase

Overhead Press

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

Work Sets

5x5 25Kg

Bench Press

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

Work Sets

5x5 30Kg - 5Kg increase

Cardio

30 min treadmill - 2x5min jogs @ 8kph, power walk at 6kph

Static Stretching

I've worn out my air guitar


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good form mate:thumbup1:

And the squatting is pretty tight too


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

As Ming says ... good workout and form 

... but you really need to do something about those nits


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Tass, Fair play mate, I was not trying to offend your decision I quiet agree very intelligent thing to do and alot of people screw it up too fast too soon, Now doubt you will do well soon enough you will be repping 200 on squat etc.

Keep up the work buddy your doing us all pround your flexibility and motion is looking good guess that is partly because you lost a lot of weight, what are you atm 90Kg?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Tass, Fair play mate, I was not trying to offend your decision I quiet agree very intelligent thing to do and alot of people screw it up too fast too soon, Now doubt you will do well soon enough you will be repping 200 on squat etc.
> 
> Keep up the work buddy your doing us all pround your flexibility and motion is looking good guess that is partly because you lost a lot of weight, what are you atm 90Kg?


I wish. About 105Kg ..Hmm strongman weight category right there .......................................


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 7 March 2013*

*AM Fasted Cardio*

Treadmill Distance -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 13 minutes.*(Increased by 2 mins)* 7 mins Power walk

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 6.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> I wish. About 105Kg ..Hmm strongman weight category right there .......................................


Tass we are now the same weight mate :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You really, you don't look 105kg. I am 97kg. I thought you were genuinely less. Fair play mate. Your made for the GBPF Powerlifting Association.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Friday 8 March 2013

Warmup

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

Strength Forums Workout B

Front Squat

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

Work Sets

5x5 60Kg

Barbell Row (Pendlay)

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

Work Sets

5x5 45Kg

Deadlift

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

Work Sets

5x5 65Kg

1x80Kg

1x100Kg

1x120Kg

Static Stretching

Been practicing grip on front squats. Here is a vid of my efforts. Please excuse the bad language. Oh, and it is a long vid (about 25 mins)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 9 March 2013*

*AM Fasted Cardio*

Treadmill Interval Training - 30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 1 minute. Walk 1.5 minutes. Do this 8 times. (20 mins)

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 5.0 kph

Running Pace 12.0 kph

Foam Rolling & Stretching


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I wish. About 105Kg ..Hmm strongman weight category right there .......................................


do it!!! :beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 11 March 2013*

Felt in a really lethargic mood this morning. Just couldn't be bothered to do anything.

Anyway, kicked myself up the backside and did a half-****d workout.

*Week 11*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 70Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 27.50Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 32.50Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 12 March 2013*

*AM Fasted Cardio*

Treadmill Distance -30 mins

Warm-up: Walk increasing pace 5 minutes

Run 14 minutes.(Increased by 1mins) 6 mins Power walk

Cool-down: Walk decreasing pace 5 minutes

Walking Pace 6.0 kph

Running Pace 8.0 kph


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Down with the lurgy


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope you shift it mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

get well soon mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hpoe you shift it soon Tass !


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How's things mate? Hope your well!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tuesday 19 March 2013

First workout back after being ill. Felt weak, but weights felt light ? Bizarre

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

Strength Forums Workout B

Front Squat

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

Work Sets

5x5 62.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

Barbell Row (Pendlay)

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

Work Sets

5x5 47.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

Deadlift

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

Work Sets

5x5 70Kg - 5Kg increase

Static Stretching


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good wark mate. You have the rhythm


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Saturday 23 March 2013

Warmup

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

Strength Forums Workout A

Squat

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

Work Sets

5x5 70Kg

Overhead Press

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

Work Sets

5x5 27.50Kg

Bench Press

Warm Up

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

Work Sets

5x5 32.50Kg

Cardio

25 min treadmill - 2x5min jogs @ 8kph, power walk at 6kph


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Training tassy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Tassi.x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Subbed.... crazy dub step lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

How long till your back in the fold mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tomorrow

Early Doors.

Back On it


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Good man......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Here we go then

Back to lifting today. Missed it loads.

Break must have done me good as everything felt light (well it is light but you know what I mean)

*Wednesday 17 April 2013*

steak

*Week 13*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A* 

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 80Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 32.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 37.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice session Tass.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good stuff there Tass ... had to smile at the little admiring glance you gave yourself in the mirror at the end of the session lol


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Well in mate... Good to see things settling down.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Greshie said:


> Good stuff there Tass ... had to smile at the little admiring glance you gave yourself in the mirror at the end of the session lol


Strangest sense of de ja vu. :whistling:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Strangest sense of de ja vu. :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I Love Mirrors :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Here we go then
> 
> Back to lifting today. Missed it loads.
> 
> ...


Ade loving your little dance at the end . Is it normal when bench pressing for it to sway in your hands like it off balances x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Ade loving your little dance at the end . Is it normal when bench pressing for it to sway in your hands like it off balances x


You mean when I unrack it?

No, should be solid. Not sure what happened there.


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Shoulder in your mind possibly mate?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> Shoulder in your mind possibly mate?


Just out of practice I think


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 19 April 2013*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 67.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 52.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 80Kg - 5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

The fronties make me sick!! Flash git


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> The fronties make me sick!! Flash git


Actually felt comfortable today (except the last set where I couldn't breathe)


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Actually felt comfortable today (except the last set where I couldn't breathe)


Yeah ok .... No need to rub it in !

Good work though fella


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Legas are battered now though. Jeez


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 21 April 2013*

Looking at today's vid has convinced me to be a lot stricter on the old diet. Getting really fat again !!!

Also need to work on back flexibility. Been saying this to others lately as well. Need to work on it myself. Back rounding on squats.

Oh well. That's the whole point of the vids innit? Spot errors/weaknesses and fix them !

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 80Kg

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 32.5Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 22.5Kg

1x3 25Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 37.5Kg

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good work using vids to spot things! Excellent training and tactics!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 23 April 2013*

*Week 14*

Nice workout today. Actually felt hot in the garage. Worked up a sweat!

Front squats felt fine for the weight, but still struggling to breathe a bit. Hey-ho. I look sexy doing them, so it's all good.

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 70Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 85Kg - 5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking good on the fronties mate:thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Had a walk

Bought lots of meat


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Had a walk
> 
> Bought lots of meat


As you do......

I take it you don't mean the meat available at the Heath that's available to *cough* ramblers.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

jimmywst said:


> As you do......
> 
> I take it you don't mean the meat available at the Heath that's available to *cough* ramblers.


That meat is fee to all


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 25 April 2013*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 30Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 85Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 40Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keep up the good work x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Balls !


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Havent checked in here for a while mate. How is everything going? What happened to your car?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking good tass, I wouldn't worry too much about the back rounding, unless it becomes significantly worse. Good traing though buddy.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Zola said:


> Havent checked in here for a while mate. How is everything going? What happened to your car?


Decided I couldn't be bothered to stop when the car in front did.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 27 April 2013*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 70Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 55Kg

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 85Kg

*Static Stretching*


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sweet Session Tass,

You think 5x5 is good to do on Fronts, It's never appealed to me as it's druelling, I am hoping to get to a 150-180 front squat eventually. What you think the chances are 120 so far with 2 session done on them.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Saturday 27 April 2013*
> 
> 6 mins stationary bike
> 
> ...


Good numbers Ade x


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ya lifting iron munger!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Ya lifting iron munger!!!


You back bro?

Say yes you weak natty shirt-lifter !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You back bro?
> 
> Say yes you weak natty shirt-lifter !!


Not atm man. I did have a little dabble with some deadlifts yesterday for the first time in what 5 months and worked up to 140 for 5 which aint the worst starting point so I might come back if I can get abit of consistency going. Switched from playing during the night to during the day which has helped motivation and energy levels loads. I don't know how you work nights and train I just have 0 energy!

First things first I gotta shift some excess kilos I've put on from sitting on my ass :lol:

Good to seeya lifting properly again though man - how much weight you drop in the end? Hows shoulder?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 1 May 2013*

Could feel back twinging on squats. Can see it rounded in the vid. Really need to work on flexibility. Get on that foam roller.

On the plus side, everything felt light today.

*Week 15*

*Warmup*

8 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 70Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 90Kg - 5Kg increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 35Kg - No increase

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 35Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 42.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Back seemed rounded on the third set .. the first two seemed fine.

How do you get your videos up?, I've tried to do a quick webcam via youtube and it said my vid was too long . even though is was only a couple of mins ( am trying to turn peeps stomachs with the exit wounds caused by the wires in my wrists lol)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Not atm man. I did have a little dabble with some deadlifts yesterday for the first time in what 5 months and worked up to 140 for 5 which aint the worst starting point so I might come back if I can get abit of consistency going. Switched from playing during the night to during the day which has helped motivation and energy levels loads. I don't know how you work nights and train I just have 0 energy!
> 
> First things first I gotta shift some excess kilos I've put on from sitting on my ass :lol:
> 
> Good to seeya lifting properly again though man - how much weight you drop in the end? Hows shoulder?


Be good to see you back at it. You were progressing really well.

Shoulder's wrecked for life I reckon.

I dropped about 5 stone, But Ive been bad recently and gained a stone back, but I reckon its all muscle (I wish)

I should start t lift some proper number soon fxuked shoulder or not


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Back seemed rounded on the third set .. the first two seemed fine.
> 
> How do you get your videos up?, I've tried to do a quick webcam via youtube and it said my vid was too long . even though is was only a couple of mins ( am trying to turn peeps stomachs with the exit wounds caused by the wires in my wrists lol)


Think its just the different camera angles G. 3rd one shows it up more.

I seen you upload vids before. What you doing different?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Think its just the different camera angles G. 3rd one shows it up more.
> 
> I seen you upload vids before. What you doing different?


Weel I'm not doing anything different, am using the youtube webcam facility same as I've used before ... I'll try again later and see if I get a different result!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Be good to see you back at it. You were progressing really well.
> 
> Shoulder's wrecked for life I reckon.
> 
> ...


Man I hope for you its not wrecked for life. This should be a lesson to everyone who overtrains/does dumb shoulder wearing exercises (not sayin you did).

5 stone fack that's alot nhice one man! Just started adding some jogging myself getting super unfit and wanna give it a shot getting back down to 82kg (currently 89) should be easy compared to what you pulled off!

Squats lookin good as always man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Man I hope for you its not wrecked for life. This should be a lesson to everyone who overtrains/does dumb shoulder wearing exercises (not sayin you did).
> 
> 5 stone fack that's alot nhice one man! Just started adding some jogging myself getting super unfit and wanna give it a shot getting back down to 82kg (currently 89) should be easy compared to what you pulled off!
> 
> Squats lookin good as always man


I probably did train through the pain when I shouldn't have. Although the surgery should have fixed that anyway.

I remember @Ser saying she knows quite a few people who can never train again after having the same op as me 

I been really careful so fay

Been back training since Jan and Im only benching 40K, and OHP 35K, so I been taking it extremely slowly

Hey ho, I won't stop whatever


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I probably did train through the pain when I shouldn't have. Although the surgery should have fixed that anyway.
> 
> I remember @Ser saying she knows quite a few people who can never train again after having the same op as me
> 
> ...


At least you are doing something Tass ... it's better than doing nothing ... never give up, that's my motto!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 3 May 2013*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 72.5Kg - 2.5Kg increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 60Kg - 5Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 70Kg

*Work Sets*

5x5 90Kg - 5Kg increase

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Tassi..x


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice training Tass, what's the bw at the moment.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Nice training Tass, what's the bw at the moment.


Cheers Mike. Creeping back up. About 17 and a half stone.

Rating has been terrible lately

Feel stronger for it though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 11 May 2013*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Workout B*

*Front Squat *

*Warm Up*

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x1 70Kg

1x1 90Kg PB

1x1 100Kg PB

*Barbell Row (Pendlay)*

*Warm Up*

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 80Kg - 20Kg increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

1x10 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

1x1 100Kg

1x1 120Kg

1x2 140Kg - extra one just coz

*Static Stretching*


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Top front squatting that mate!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Top front squatting that mate!


Cheers Mike


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

How's things mate. Not spoke you much recently! Hope all is well!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Journal


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Will try to catch up asap...shoot i been away a ehile...you got pages bout pages! lol. Anyways, hope you are well, will comment when i up to date with the new journal! xxxxx


----------

